# 922 OTA Manual timers-no locals, no guide????



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

I just got my 922 fully up and running with the OTA module only to discover I can't set a manual timer. I am not eligible to receive local channels from Dish, so I do not get guide data for the OTA locals. We want to record several programs from the OTA tuners on a recurring basis, and I don't see a way to do it. With the 622, 722, and 612 this was never a big problem. What gives, the wife is not a happy camper that I can't record her soap in HD on my new expensive toy. This really is a problem. Any ideas???


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The only workaround I see at this point is IF you can still set manual timers through the Dish Remote Access Web site.

Have you tried that?

Not optimal, even if it works, but worth a try in the meantime.


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

Looks like it is possible to do a manual timer through remote access, but the OTA channels don't show up in the available channel list. I noticed also that recorded programs off OTA tuners don't show up in the My DVR list. Looks like it is not possible. Bummer.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

FYI, I have passed your concerns along to Dish so that they know it is a very real customer problem not to be able to create manual timers on the 922.

Dish Pass, which is also unavailable on the 922, might be a different ball of wax...

But in addition to your particular problem with OTA recording, I can think of other scenarios where I have wanted (and do on my 622/722) a manual timer even on a channel where I had EPG data.


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks a lot Stewart for passing this along to Dish. 

Hopefully, with the new bird going into service soon and the passing of the new law basically requiring carriage of all local channels and allowing Dish to sell locals into neighboring DMA's, this problem will go away. Or, maybe Dish will just enable manual timers on the 922. I guess I could just "move".


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I would really like to see Manual timers too... but also, I hope they will eventually add all the EPG data for OTA in markets they don't yet carry SAT locals. That, at least, would correct your situation for most things if they truly think Manual timers are not a needed thing.


----------

